# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Joburg to Tanzania

## Africa

I'm planning to travel from Joburg to Arusha next year and keep changing my mind about the best routes.  I would like to see Malawi on the way but am getting lots of conflicting advice about the best way to get from Joburg to Blantyre.  Has anyone done this journey before and if so whats the best, most interesting and cheapest route to take?  Any advice most appreciated

----------


## GFI

Well, the majority peoples trip the small African country of Malawi on the way to somewhere else, not knowing very much about it. It's a poor, compactly populated country with rough roads and an unreal infrastructure. But travelers who stop may be enjoyably surprised, as there are a number of beautiful and reasonably priced spots to enjoy.

----------


## mikehussy

According to me for any query you visit .co.uk

----------


## sankalppatil732

There is no direct flight from Tanzania to Cape Town but you just fly back to Joburg then there are plenty of flights from Joburg to Cape Town.

----------


## davidsmith36

The least expensive approach to get from Johannesburg to Tanzania is travel to Dar es Salaam which costs $217. There is no non-stop flight from Tanzania to Cape Town yet you simply fly back to Joburg then there are a lot of flights from Joburg to Cape Town.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Dar es Salaam - Johannesburg - fastjet - the new low cost African airline - best ... Air travel between Tanzania and South Africa just got even more affordable!
Search flights from Johannesburg to Tanzania on WhichBudget and we will consolidate all low cost, charter and traditional airlines to give you the largest choice.

----------

